# Anyone from switzerland?



## SmoothSuicide (Jun 18, 2014)

.


----------



## Evgeniya (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah )) i am


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

No, but a lot of my past medication and other current medical apparatus comes from Switzerland - does that count? I have eaten Nestle chocolate too.


----------

